# Nice nice nice!



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=351309043460&alt=web


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 7, 2015)

That is Nice.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't tell if it's restored or not.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Could very well be a survivor in my opinion.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Would this be a Snyder or CWC built bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2015)

Snyder I think.
  There should be some decals on it


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 7, 2015)

this bike is snider built not cwc


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2015)

41 Snyder built Hawthorne American missing correct chainguard.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

Wrong rims, and I think the stem and bars were replaced too.....but still a great bike


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2015)

in 41 chrome started to get scarce, I have seen originals with black hubs & painted rims so you never know


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

You are correct but I think I found a pic of this bike but it had the rims, stem and bars changed out. I'm 90% sure it's the same bike.  But there's still a chance that I'm incorrect. Either way, nice bike and Bob,the seller is a good guy.


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2015)

was the chain guard there in the old pic ?, that's probably the hardest part !


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

It was the same chain guard.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

*It's mine now*

My friend Terry and I were talking about this bike and he was asking me if I was going to pick it up at the last moment.  I told him I didn't need it but if it ends and nobody picks it up, I would grab it.  Well, nobody wanted it so I picked it up.   I will do more research on it to see whats right and whats wrong.  I'm not sure if it will make it into the "Keepers" group on not.   Time will tell.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

The 1941 "All American" can in single and two speeds.  The Advertised it for "As low as" $36.45 but picture the two speed.  Once you go down to the bottom of the add the sneaky people at Wards two options and one say as pictured for $40.20.


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2015)

wow 2 Hawthorne All American threads in one week


----------

